
Why Germans pay cash for almost everything (2014) - mathgenius
http://qz.com/262595/why-germans-pay-cash-for-almost-everything/
======
dalke
This is from 2014. The two previous mentions here on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9344114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9344114)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8332696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8332696)
) each had 3 comments.

